# Clinton Anderson adaptations?



## Whirled (Mar 25, 2013)

I have been doing Clinton Anderson fundamentals with my new mare. For those of you that train this way, is there anyway that you've adapted his methods to particularly to driving horses?

Edited for spelling


----------



## Janiecakes (Mar 25, 2013)

I love to watch Clinton Anderson, and have wondered the same thing. How to apply training to Minis?


----------



## Whirled (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, I guess no one does! . I will ask the question at the No Worries boards and see if anyone has any ideas. Then I'll share with you Janiescakes!

I do the regular fundamental work with my mini - desensitization, moving her feet, lunging for respect, etc. it's great, because its hard to feel too intimidated by a mini.


----------



## Renolizzie (Mar 26, 2013)

I enjoy watching Clinton Anderson.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes I use this method to train my horses and even tho not a whole lot of his riding exercises pertain to driving just doing the groundwork fundamentals help a lot. Thats the first thing I teach them before I begin to even think about driving them. Once they know the fundamentals I start grounddriving them, once they are ready for the cart I pony them behind while I'm driving one. To introduce them to the cart I use the sending exercise and have them go between me and the cart. I do this on all sides of the cart. I also back them up in between the shafts. Once they feel comfortable in the shafts I bring the shafts up and make noise and kind of bounce it off of them just to see if I can get a reaction, I guess desensitize them to it and if I don't get a reaction then I feel I can move on. After that its pretty much hook up and go. Some people may feel that its rushing them, I've trained several this way with success.

Also go watch the NWC video of the old guard. Clinton was working with a horse who was disrespectful and would kick when hooked to the cart. He did the exact same thing I'm telling you but the only thing different he did was when he did all of the sending exercises and let the horse relax to the cart he then took the horse and lounged it around and let him rest back to the cart. When the guy took over and worked with the horse the horse literally dragged the guy over to the cart to rest lol. So after watching this I know I'm on the right tract.

Just remember to keep on desisentizing and flexing.


----------



## studiowvw (Mar 26, 2013)

Nate Bowers has a great DVD on getting horses ready to drive from a "natural" standpoint. I attended a clinic by Nate and his quiet ways and sensible ideas are excellent.

The video shows pretty much the same as the clinic in real life.

Yes, I know...it is sponsored by the Parelli site, but don't let that stop you




To get the cheaper member price, just sign on for a free 30 day trial of the Connect site. (you don't have to stay on it after)

If you are using Clinton A. stuff, the language and basics are all pretty much the same anyways.

Nate is a driving trainer who developed a good sensible system, which works great with anyone using natural techniques (not limited to the PNH program.)


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 26, 2013)

studioww, sounds interesting, thanks for the info on Nate.

Like Jamie I have used Clinton Anderson methods since 1998, but unlike Jamie I am a newby for driving. She has given me some very good tips for adapting the lessons after the fundamental basics which all horses need. Sidepassing and lateral flexing, no vertical flexing. And I had to reteach mine on a long line to learn voice commands and to whoa on the circle, not to face me. To walk on, and trot. She might post some more here if she remembers. The fundamental lessons and despooking are your safest bet. Then other issues that he addresses with riders might prove useful if you need them such as bridling problems, although my little ones learned to lower their cute little heads all the way to the ground for avoidance lol. Oh which reminds me, I NEVER teach them the lower head cue lol. They don't need it anyway.

Okay, I tried to watch Nate once on RFD and nearly fell asleep with boredom. BUT, I also haven't seen his DVD's


----------



## Whirled (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you all so much! We have been working on the fundamentals (pony is supposed to know how to drive...but I would question that at this point. But then again, ponies are so smart, she could be faking.). . All the tips here are fantastic. I am not new to horses (hunter/jumpers) but absolute newbie to minis and driving. Luckily my daughter has done a lot in the pony hunter world, so the um,.... cleverness... of the mini has not been a surprise.

I have been working on voice commands and the whoa on the lunge. She didn't seem to have ever lunged when I got her, but has caught on quickly with th CA method. I am having a hard time getting her to walk on the lunge though. I shamefully admit that most of my previous lunging experience has been just for working off energy with the horses. I'm not sure I ever expected a walk. . So we are both learning. Almost there, I hope. It's amazing how we will blunder along and then, click, she's got it.

If Jamie had more tips, I would love hear them! I am seriously considering the Nate Bowers DVDs too. They seem cheap after the CA fundamental series!


----------



## studiowvw (Mar 27, 2013)

"Okay, I tried to watch Nate once on RFD and nearly fell asleep with boredom" (Rubyviewmini)

I am laughing!!!

Yes, he is like watching paint dry. Or grass grow! There is no dust, no rough stuff, nothing very exciting at all.

And yet the clinic was so great to sit there for hours (3 days) and absorb the ideas. And the horses get quieter and quieter.

Great ideas to introduce the horse to things he needs to know - like move off the pressure of the outer shaft when it contacts the hip, rather than into it, or how to push into the breast collar, etc. Before you ever commit to an actual hitch.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks! I wonder if his DVD's will show all that? I could really use some instruction in driving and add to my ever growing library I never get to lol.


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2013)

I've got to figure you are on a good track. He's a great horseman with a lot of good insight, and horses are horses... ontop or behind.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 27, 2013)

The biggest advice I can give instead of clucking to ask for a canter actually make the kissing noise. Because you can get them pretty confused in a cart that way if your asking them to extend and you use clucking as a cue they may actually canter cause thats what they've been taught to do on the ground. Other wise I haven't had any real issues going from the Clinton Anderson groundwork to the cart.


----------

